# What Does Everyone Think Of Proviron?



## MIGHTY DOG (Nov 27, 2002)

I am a little interested in proviron. I want feedback from experienced users. What can you all tell me about it? Is it worth the money? Does it help with sex drive? Etc?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 27, 2002)

What is proviron is it some sex pill or something like horny goat weed


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2002)

Proviron is an anabolic steroid, not a supplement. It is used to keep estrogen levels at bay when using certain other steroids. It is also used as a strong androgen to help harden muscles when very near competition.

By itself it does very little to promote muscle or strength gain. Its best use is in combination with other steroids.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry gopro, but poviron is not a steroid, its an antiestrogen. It is usually used in combination with roids, for greater muscle hardness, to keep your muscle gains after the cycle, because it can rise your test level quite quickly, good for libido stimulation and used as a prevention or treatment of gynecomastia. That s it.

By the way, how much does it cost in the US?

Martin


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2002)

http://www.deca-sustanon.com/proviron.htm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

It's illegal isn't it?? Then it's a steriod!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> It's illegal isn't it?? Then it's a steriod!



not a valid argument! 

If it's illegal, it is a steroid?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

According to the steriod act law of 1990(?) it is.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 2, 2002)

lol my thyroid meds are illeagel without a rx. Then they must be steroids as well. almost all AAS are used in medicine for the treatment of wasting dieses. I believe proviron is used when tren or deca is used to promote recovery.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

That is not what I meant. It is listed specificly as an AS!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> According to the steriod act law of 1990(?) it is.



that was not my point.

you said:

"It's illegal isn't it?? Then it's a steriod!"

so, that would mean that anything illegal is a steroid.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2002)

Cholesterol is a steroid.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Cholesterol is a steroid.



it can't be, it's not illegal!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it can't be, it's not illegal!


Damnit! I meant it was classified as a steriod and it is illegal! Better? I agree not the best choice of words.


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2002)

PROVIRON IS A STEROID. IT IS NOT A "CLASSIC" ANTI-ESTROGEN AS MARTIN S HAS SAID! IT IS A STEROID THAT WILL NOT AROMATIZE AT ANY DOSE, IS PURELY AN ANDROGEN WITH BASICALLY NO ANABOLIC ACTIVITY, AND IS USED IN CONJUNCTION WITH OTHER STEROIDS FOR ITS UNIQUE ANTI-ESTROGEN QUALITIES.

IT IS AS ILLEGAL AS ANY OTHER STEROID AND IS FOUND QUITE READILY ON THE BLACK MARKET. IT IS RATHER CHEAP AS IT IS FALLING OUT OF FAVOR DUE TO MUCH BETTER ANTI-E's.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

Ty GP!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2002)

"Proviron is a synthetic, orally effective androgen which does not have any anabolic characteristics. Proviron is used in school medicine to ease or cure disturbances eaused by a deficiency of male sex hormones."
http://www.deca-sustanon.com/proviron.htm


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> "Proviron is a synthetic, orally effective androgen which does not have any anabolic characteristics. Proviron is used in school medicine to ease or cure disturbances eaused by a deficiency of male sex hormones."
> http://www.deca-sustanon.com/proviron.htm



True Prince. And some more info in case anyone cares...Proviron is the brand name for the drug mesterolone or 1methyl-dihydrotestosterone. It works as an anit-estrogen by simply slowing the conversion of other steroids into E. This is unlike Nolvadex, which blocks the ability of E to bind to receptors, but does not prevent aromatization. The dose for Proviron is usually around 25 - 100 mg per day. This drug is also sometimes used during the final stages of contest prep, as its high androgenic nature will compliment the use of more anabolic compounds often used before a show. Androgens at this time will harden and add a more "dense" look to muscle.


----------



## cornfed (Dec 3, 2002)

In practical usage.  Proviron is best used to combat aromatose.  It's function is not that of a typical anti-E, it does not block free-E (like nolva) or the receptors (arimidex/femara), it prevents the aromatose process itsself, which thereby allows the excess test to remain excess test.   

Great product for heavy cycles or those involving suspension, but it is illegal w/o a script, so this really belongs in the juice room.


----------



## cornfed (Dec 3, 2002)

sorry for the repeat, GP.  Also, the doses are usually ~100 from what I've seen


----------



## PB&J (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for posting the article Prince, this was my favorite part:


The most common side effect of Proviron-or in this case, secondary symptom- is in part a distinct sexual overstimulation and in some cases continuous penis erection. 


All I can say is "Honey, Bedroom, NOW!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> sorry for the repeat, GP.  Also, the doses are usually ~100 from what I've seen



No problem...as for doses...most men go in the 100mg per day range...women, in the 25-50mg range.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Thanks for posting the article Prince, this was my favorite part:
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm overstimulated as it is...and as far as erections, NO PROBLEM THERE!


----------



## cornfed (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah...yeah... so where's Kuso?


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Dec 4, 2002)

Gopro, well, you know a lot about it, but I still cant understand why you think it is a steroid. Adrogens are androgens, not steroids, even if it can give you little gains.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Martin Smolinsk *_
> Gopro, well, you know a lot about it, but I still cant understand why you think it is a steroid. Adrogens are androgens, not steroids, even if it can give you little gains.



It is still classified as a steroid. Cholesterol is a steroid as is prednisone. Halotestin is a steroid that is just an androgen as well, and will produce little to no size gains. Some steroids are largely anabolic, some are largely androgenic, and some are a combination...and as with prednisone, some are catabolic. However, all are still steroids.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Dec 4, 2002)

I dont believe any steroid is purly andrognic or anabolic but a varying degrea of the two


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> I dont believe any steroid is purly andrognic or anabolic but a varying degrea of the two



You are correct!!...but as I mentioned, some lean largely one way or the other, and some are almost an even split. For example...Anavar is almost purely anabolic...Halotestin is almost purely androgenic...Dianabol is a reasonable combo.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Dec 5, 2002)

Well I see what you mean, but Ive never heard that provirion would be a steroid, mybe you have a different drugs classification in US.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Martin Smolinsk *_
> Well I see what you mean, but Ive never heard that provirion would be a steroid, mybe you have a different drugs classification in US.



I have read several books on the subject as well as have written an article or two about roids. Generally it is accepted that Proviron is classified as a steroid. It is a dihydrotestosterone derivitive. Anyway, no big deal really, huh?


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Dec 6, 2002)

no big deal=unimportant issue, not worth arguing about?
If so, ya.

See you later


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Martin Smolinsk *_
> no big deal=unimportant issue, not worth arguing about?
> If so, ya.
> 
> See you later



No arguing going on here at all my friend. It is simply a case of some parts of the world referring to something in a different sense than in another part of the world. Happens all the time


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Dec 7, 2002)

OK


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Martin Smolinsk *_
> OK


----------



## cmhine (Jan 31, 2003)

So if Proviron is a dihydrotestosterone its gunna kick ass with your hair line right?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 31, 2003)

No.


----------



## cmhine (Feb 2, 2003)

No. That's a good thing then. Imagined its DHT being responsible for hair falling out. Only from what i've read. Like i'm a scientist? Lol.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2003)

http://cancerweb.ncl.ac.uk/cgi-bin/omd?query=steroids&action=Search+OMD
steroids -->
corticosteroids
A group of synthetic hormones including prednisone, prednisolone, methylprednisolone and dexamethasone used in the treatment of some leukaemias and also to suppress graft rejection and graft-versus-host disease following bone marrow transplant. Side effects include an increased risk of infection. 


There are ALL kind of naturally occuring steroids in the body, which perform varying functions, although in the publics understanding of the word steroids are all bad evil muscle builders which cause death.


----------



## badboyyardie (Jul 1, 2003)

*proviron side effects*

hey i know someone said above that proviron will not cause any hair loss, but there was no explanation as to why. 

because DHT is primarily responsible for hair loss and proviron increases DHT doesn't it?

i really want to know cos i am using proviron and my hair is already somewhat delicate.

Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2003)

I see no direct mention of hair (unfortunately?)

Proviron is a synthetic, orally effective androgen which does not have any anabolic characteristics. Proviron is used in school medi-cine to case or cure disturbances caused by a deficiency of male sex hormones. Many athletes, for this reason, often use Proviron at the end of a steroid treatment in order to increase the reduced testoster-one production. This, however, is not a good idea since Proviron has no effect on the body's own testosterone production but-as men-tioned in the beginning-only reduces or completely eliminates the dysfunctions caused by the testosterone deficiency. These are, in par-ticular, impotence which is mostly caused by an androgen deficiency that can occur after the discontinuance of steroids, and infertility which manifests itself in a reduced sperm count and a reduced sperm quality. Proviron is therefore taken during a steroid administration or after discontinuing the use of the steroids, to eliminate a possible impotency or a reduced sexual interest. This, however, does not con-tribute to the maintenance of strength and muscle mass after the treatment. There are other better suited compounds for this (see HCG, Clomid, and Teslac). For this reason Proviron is unfortunately considered by many to be a useless and unnecessary compound. 

You should be aware that Proviron is also an estrogen antagonist which prevents the aromatization of steroids. Unlike the antiestrogen Nolvadex which only blocks the estrogen receptors (see Nolvadex) Proviron already prevents the aromatizing of steroids. Therefore gynecomastia and increased water retention are successfully blocked. Since Proviron strongly suppresses the forming of estrogens no re-bound effect occurs after discontinuation of use of the compound as is the case with, for example, Nolvadex where an aromatization of the steroids is not prevented. One can say that Nolvadex cures the problem of aromatization at its root while Nolvadex simply cures the symptoms. For this reason male athletes should prefer Proviron to Nolvadex. With Proviron the athlete obtains more muscle hard-ness since the androgen level is increased and the estrogen concen-tration remains low. This, in particular, is noted positively during the preparation for a competition when used in combination with a diet. Female athletes who naturally have a higher estrogen level of-ten supplement their steroid intake with Proviron resulting in increased muscle hardness. In the past it was common for body-builders to take a daily dose of one 25 mg tablet over several weeks, sometimes even months, in order to appear hard all year round. This was especially important for athletes' appearances at guest performances, seminars and photo sessions. Today Clenbuterol is usually taken over the entire year since possible virilization symp-toms cannot occur which is not yet the case with Proviron. Since Proviron is very effective male athletes usually need only 50-mg/ day which means that the athlete usually takes one 25 mg tablet in the morning and another 25 mg tablet in the evening. In some cases one 25 mg tablet per day is sufficient. When combining Proviron with Nolvadex (50 mg Proviron/day and 20 mg Nolvadex/day) this will lead to an almost complete suppression of estrogen. Even better results are achieved with 50 mg Proviron/ day and 500 - 1000 mg Teslac/day. Since Teslac is a very expensive compound (see Teslac) most athletes do not consider this com-bination. 

The side effects of Proviron in men are low at a dosage of 24 tab--lets/day so that Proviron, taken for example in combination with a steroid cycle, can be used comparatively without risk over several weeks. Since Proviron is well-tolerated by the liver, liver dysfunc-tions do not occur in the given dosages. For athletes who are used to acting under the motto "more is better" the intake of Proviron could have a paradoxical effect. The most common side effect of Proviron is a distinct sexual overstimulation and in some cases continuous penis erection. Since this condition can be painful and lead to possible damages, a lower dosage or discontinu-ing the compound are the only sensible solutions. Female athletes should use Proviron with caution since possible androgenic side ef-fects cannot be excluded. Women who want to give Proviron a try should not take more than one 25 mg tablet per day. Higher dosages and periods of intake of more than four weeks considerably increase the risk of virilization symptoms. Female athletes who have no dif-ficulties with Proviron obtain good results with 25 mg Proviron/ day and 20 mg Nolvadex/day and, in combination with a diet, re-port an accelerated fat breakdown and continuously harder muscles. 

Proviron is one of the very few steroid hormones which is still suf-ficiently available. The usual price is about $1 per tablet on the black market. All Proviron tablets have one thing in com-mon: they are all indented and on the back have the stamp AX, surrounded by a hexagon.


----------



## badboyyardie (Jul 1, 2003)

yeah,
all the info i've looked at doesn't mention it. I've been taking that as a good sign...

oh well, if i end up like a cueball i'll let ya'll know.

Thanks


----------



## juicedbeachbum (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Cholesterol is a steroid.




Actually Cholesterol is a sterol.


----------

